# 60W TC mini box, Koopor Mini



## aviva (27/7/15)

koopor official website: http://www.koopor.com 

The detail info about Koopor Mini is as follows

1). Temperature protection between 200°F and 600°F (or 100°C-315°C)
2). Dual driver system
3). High-frequency dynamic monitoring resistance
4). TC Mode & VW Mode
5). A box that can breathe
6). Magnetic design
7). Specifications
size: 83.8*41*24.5mm
weight:120g
material: stainless steel and zinc alloy
output voltage: 0.8V-9V
temperature control range:200°F-600°F/100°C-315°C
temp mode resistance range: 0.06Ω-2.0Ω
watt mode resistance range: 0.1Ω-2.0Ω
standnby current: <20uA
output power: 1W-60W

*MSRP is $54.99*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/7/15)

Cloupor clone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JK! (27/7/15)

Why do they put the USB charge point at the bottom?


----------



## Sir Vape (27/7/15)

It's a Smok product


----------



## zadiac (27/7/15)

Sir Vape said:


> It's a Smok product



Yes, no one in their design team would think that people might want to have the mod standing up while charging. Their imagination doesn't stretch that far, poor sods


----------



## Sir Vape (27/7/15)

looks shhhweeeeeet though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/7/15)

Yeah agree @zadiac but seems to be the norm with all the mini mods at the moment. Must have to do with size and and teh way the chips are designed. See the IPV D2 and Sig Mini 75w are the same.


----------



## Viper_SA (27/7/15)

That orange one looks sick as t..ts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (27/7/15)

aviva said:


> koopor official website: http://www.koopor.com
> 
> The detail info about Koopor Mini is as follows
> 
> ...


Nice looking


----------



## aviva (30/7/15)

JK! said:


> Why do they put the USB charge point at the bottom?



@zadiac The USB port only for upgrading firmware, not charging. So I think it can be accepted.
The design is the same as SMOK new product X CUBE II, I agree that it is the product of SMOK.


----------



## zadiac (30/7/15)

lol.....you quote JK! and then answer me. What are you vaping? I want some too


----------

